# Which size heater in Clam Voyager



## Riich (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm new to this so be easy on me! Just picked up a used Voyager, looking forward to trying ice fishing from a shelter.

I've decided on the Portable Buddy Heater, now I just need to know if I need the Buddy, or Big Buddy??

Buddy kicks out 4000 or 9000 BTU.

It's big brother kicks out 4000, 9000, and 18000 BTU.

I seriously haven't a clue which one I need, so if you have some advice I could sure use it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cattail (Aug 29, 2007)

I was also looking at getting a new heater for my ice house. I have a Mr. Heater heater/cooker and love it. Lots of heat and you can cook sausage on them. But i just got a X-thermal last year and don't need as much heat and like the fact that the door could flap against the heater and melt a hole, so am considering a Big Buddy.

So my recommendation to you is a Big buddy over a little buddy, because I would rather be to hot than cold. I am also going to have the heater/cooker close in case i need more heat, or diner.

hope that helped :lol:


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I have been running a big buddy in my Voyager for the last 3 years. A couple of my friends have been running the same heater in their Voyagers, too. Dependening on the day, you may not take off of low. They work really well in those houses.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Second that!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

big buddy will heat it right up, but if you like to go with the wind whipping and when is -25 out i would have a propane burner one on backup. I would also buy and extention hose for the big buddy and use a 20lb tank and set it outside the house. I refilled 2x last winter and probably went fishing at least 3 days a week from 1st ice to last.


----------



## Riich (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks! I guess I will opt for the bigger buddy then.


----------



## Shawn Hayes (Nov 28, 2008)

I would look into the Desa heaters. I own both the little buddy and the big buddy and if your heart is set on it definitely get the Big Buddy with the adapter for a bulk tank. If you fish every weekend your looking at hundreds of dollars worth of 1lb tanks at 18000btus. And it will take 18000 to heat that beast on cold days.
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg15 ... heater.jpg


----------



## Riich (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks, Shawn. I was planning on the conversion hose right away, I've been up that road before. I've got all kinds of 20 lb tanks around that I use with my smoker.


----------

